# Shaving chest need some answer ! :)



## Uzi (Mar 21, 2010)

hey guys just quick one im thinking of shaving my chest and ab area with razor soon but only thing that worries me is u know how u shave ur face and after a period of shaving it kinda goes greenish coloure if u shave ur chest regular basis will this happen all on ur chest hope that explains it well


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i veet mine with the sensitive one, works fine, no spots. i tried waxing and only got 1 tiny strip off but im a fairy with pain tolerance lol


----------



## Uzi (Mar 21, 2010)

kool, i ment like u know ur face goes kinda greenish rough from long time of shaving can that happen to ur chest also?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I use clippers on zero and that works fine!


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yeah I use the babilis shaver and works great for me but Veet is probably your best bet mate


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

clippers is quick and easy mate.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Uzi said:


> kool, i ment like u know ur face goes kinda greenish rough from long time of shaving can that happen to ur chest also?


Don't worry - you're chest won't get a 5 o clock shadow like your face does (think it might have something to do with a greater density of hair follicles on the face being greater or something, but could be wrong).


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

i shaved mine on friday about 3yrs from the previous time thought bout getting it waxed for ages then when i was shaving my head on friday i thought fcuk it the chest is coming off as well so clippered it then wet shaved it in the shower

feel quite baby like now lol cant wait for it too grow a little dont like been totally bald lmao


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Turns green? PMSL, my body hair just got a lot thicker first few times I shaved.


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

\ said:


> i veet mine with the sensitive one, works fine, no spots. i tried waxing and only got 1 tiny strip off but im a fairy with pain tolerance lol


Does this veet work for your goolies to ?


----------



## DS1 (Apr 19, 2010)

WTF why does it go green mate you got problems lol. I shaved my chest and balls not stopped scratching since lol


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I_so_l8 said:


> Does this veet work for your goolies to ?


Don't put it on your nads, trust me, it burns! It probably would work, when I tried it I had to wash it off within seconds.

Try it by all means, but I dont think it's meant for the genitals


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

use the veet sensative, i found it ok, but got messy, now prefer to get the shaving foam and Mach3 out. use clippers everywhere else though, avoids the spots on the re-growth.


----------



## I_so_l8 (Jun 6, 2010)

\ said:


> WTF why does it go green mate you got problems lol. I shaved my chest and balls not stopped scratching since lol


Pmsl


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

warren_1987 said:


> i veet mine with the sensitive one, works fine, no spots. i tried waxing and only got 1 tiny strip off but im a fairy with pain tolerance lol


how did you get on with that veet, i use veet for men and still sometimes it doesnt get all the hair off as mine i guess is fairly thick


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

WRT said:


> Turns green? PMSL, my body hair just got a lot thicker first few times I shaved.


is this not a myth about the hair getting thicker if you shave it?


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> is this not a myth about the hair getting thicker if you shave it?


Not in my case, got thicker and darker after I'd shaved.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> how did you get on with that veet, i use veet for men and still sometimes it doesnt get all the hair off as mine i guess is fairly thick


i used a loofer to scrub it off and it still missed small bits so i just run a razor over that bit lasts abvout 3-4 weeks, i do it just before i take pics which is every 4 weeks. be carefull around the nipples, it can burn lol


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

WRT said:


> Not in my case, got thicker and darker after I'd shaved.


 i found this interesting read which is worth a read

http://www.ehow.com/way_5443888_hair-grow-back-faster-shave.html

i cant find anything to say its scientifically proven and have always wondered, surely scientists have tested this to find out if its possible. i personally dont think it is as the root of the hair is still there you are just trimming the tops of it really. would love someone to find a website of good source to find out the answer


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

By green do you mean the sort of darker look compared to the rest of your face due to the hair under the skin?

If so, unless your chest hair is as thick and dense as your face then maybe...but I am yet to meet someone with chest hair that dense so everything should be absolutely fine. With shaving however, you may develop ingrowing hairs or a slight rash...especially if your chest isn't used to being shaved. Like others have said, veet mouse is a good product to avoid skin irritation.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

warren_1987 said:


> i used a loofer to scrub it off and it still missed small bits so i just run a razor over that bit lasts abvout 3-4 weeks, i do it just before i take pics which is every 4 weeks. be carefull around the nipples, it can burn lol


i did my armpits with the veet for men stuff last week, was the first time i have ever done my armpits but it had stubble grown back after about a day


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I found it great for hair removal, but not so good on the skin. After a month, it left my skin, dry and sunburnt looking. And it burnt my nipples to high heaven.


ive just started with the whole moisturising stuff as i need my skin to be nice and smooth for comp next year, ive never done the whole mositurising thisng before but after veeting and shaving it leaves my skin a lot nicer than it used to. do you moisturise?

i just use baby oil, works a treat. although a tad embarrassing when there is a hot woman on the tills in boots and you have veet in one hand, baby oil in the other


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> ive just started with the whole moisturising stuff as i need my skin to be nice and smooth for comp next year, ive never done the whole mositurising thisng before but after veeting and shaving it leaves my skin a lot nicer than it used to. do you moisturise?
> 
> i just use baby oil, works a treat. although a tad embarrassing when there is a hot woman on the tills in boots and you have veet in one hand, baby oil in the other


veet, baby oil and a night with my missus ( me with her , not offering her out lol) , sounds like a hellish night just need to add in some whipped creame, a spank paddle, and some barry white lol

yeah my armpitts came through quicker


----------

